# Crisick isn't a fraud (I have video call proof)



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

I commented on Crisick's latest TRM post in motion about how he attended university and studied photo editing so it would be entirely plausible that he could edit a video where he barely moves his face. He responded and called me out and I got his discord, he's actually legit so I said I'd screen record the video call to clear his name to some of y'all who thought all of his pics were just a massive larp. No way for him to be able to consistently edit his face on video call when he was calling me on his phone.
There's no sound cuz my screen recorder doesn't pick up audio on calls but here it is, he shows 3/4 profile so watch the whole thing:





Your browser is not able to display this video.










He clearly uses his best lighting and angles but so does everyone else on here, some even wearing coloured contacts jfl. Professional photos will make literally anyone look better and he has experience with enhancing pictures with lighting effects (not necessarily editing his face in pics).

Btw I don't disagree that he DOES fraud in a lot of pics but there is a fine line to saying he is just a HTN when the reality is that it isn't true. Obviously I can't confirm whether he's 6'3 or not (I'd wager him at 6'1) and I 100% don't believe the university story where 50 people just gravitated towards him like they were in orbit of the sun but I do believe he isn't morphing or frauding as hard as 99% of people on PSL claim.

Tagging users who thought he was frauding: @FromNormietoChad, @Biiyo03, @Theodore Bagwell, @Gargantuan, @sorrowfulsad, @volcelfatcel,


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 27, 2021)

frauding piece of shit @OldVirgin


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Sep 27, 2021)

Who?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 27, 2021)

Fuck this guy @subhuman incel


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Sep 27, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Fuck this guy @subhuman incel


Start tagging me too


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Who?


This is who


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 27, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Fuck this guy @subhuman incel


he has too much bones in his face, needs bone removal


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> This is who


That was a gay porn link.


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


>



don't disagree w that but saying that he is frauding is different to saying he got surgery and its moreso people saying the former


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 27, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> he has too much bones in his face, needs bone removal


Why dont you just surgery max to look like him @maxxedfalloutdweller


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> don't disagree w that but saying that he is frauding is different to saying he got surgery and its moreso people saying the former


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


>



not listening to all of that shit just TLDR


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

nogee curve and recessed chin to protruding chin and actual lite cheekbones says bone surgery or implant on chin and implant on face


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> not listening to all of that shit just TLDR


I know you won't do it it's for people to call your bullshit sonny


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> View attachment 1337375
> 
> 
> nogee curve and recessed chin to protruding chin and actual lite cheekbones says bone surgery or implant on chin and implant on face


i think he got surgery/implants too, none of this shit was done through mewing chewing or smashing like Salludon claims as well. most people who get surgery(s) still don't become Chad though which is my point, and he legitimately did ascend to Chad through whatever surgeries he did get. It's still ludicrous to say he is frauding tho when the reality is that it's just an ascension from surgery/implants


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

not even the remotely same gonial angle in any of his side pics


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> not even the remotely same gonial angle in any of his side pics
> View attachment 1337379


These pics would predate the surgeries you think he got obviously, what's the point of posting pre-op pics? It's like using Tom Cruise' pictures from when his teeth looked chipped as fuck before he got braces and veneers.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2021)

Atleast he said i was a mogger once @averagejoe so i dont hate on him


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 27, 2021)

are you aware that in this video he wear sunglassess to hide his death tier eye area and is angle frauding all along.
And In no way he looks like this
he may be decent looking now I guess, the fact that he had some surgeries since last time is to put into consideration.
but in no ways hecompare to his morphed pics.


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> are you aware that in this video he wear sunglassess to hide his death tier eye area and is angle frauding all along.
> And In no way he looks like this
> he may be decent looking now I guess, the fact that he had some surgeries since last time is to put into consideration.
> but in no ways hecompare to his morphed pics.


100% his eye area obviously can't be discussed because of the glasses. but denying his jaw and zygos is a bit ludicrous considering what he did prove to me on video call. i never thought his eye area was THAT great anyway


----------



## Blue (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks pretty legit here @Preston. Do you think he's gotten anything done, when comparing his current pics to those of his younger self?


----------



## Preston (Sep 27, 2021)

Blue said:


> Looks pretty legit here @Preston. Do you think he's gotten anything done, when comparing his current pics to those of his younger self?


I'm quite sure he got a chin implant tbh. His chin looks massive now. I also believe he got jaw fillers, eyebrow lowering and upper eyelid fillers


----------



## Blue (Sep 27, 2021)

Preston said:


> I'm quite sure he got a chin implant tbh. His chin looks massive now. I also believe he got jaw fillers, eyebrow lowering and upper eyelid fillers


Yeah his chin and jaw are absolutely massive and razor sharp now. The surgeon has done a great job, his lower third was always pretty good but now it's like 99th percentile.


----------



## Preston (Sep 27, 2021)

Blue said:


> Yeah his chin and jaw are absolutely massive and razor sharp now. The surgeon has done a great job, his lower third was always pretty good but now it's like 99th percentile.


Either way he looks great imo. People just hate him in general coz he's a narcy.


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

‎


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Preston said:


> Either way he looks great imo. People just hate him in general because he's a narcy.


Tbh. Every good looking user in PSL/Looksmax is narcy though. It's hard not to be narcy tbh when you achieve Chad status due to the shift in change of attention that women will give you and how the rest of society will favour you subconsciously. I don't think I have seen a single non-narcy chadlite and above in these sites. Besides, is it narcy to call yourself a Chad when you really are Chad?


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> Tbh. Every good looking user in PSL/Looksmax is narcy though. It's hard not to be narcy tbh when you achieve Chad status due to the shift in change of attention that women will give you and how the rest of society will favour you subconsciously. I don't think I have seen a single non-narcy chadlite and above in these sites. Besides, is it narcy to call yourself a Chad when you really are Chad?


@Xangsane isn't narcy


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> @Xangsane isn't narcy


Larsanova seems somewhat humble too, can’t really say the same about the rest


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> Larsanova seems somewhat humble too, can’t really say the same about the rest


lars is humble bragging.
But He can't keep himself from posting his pics every days to get validation from basements dwellers losers. And he want absolutely that everyone see him, and constat how much he is a Chad, and tell him again, and again. Not much different from Arvid and Amnesia.
wi
Anyways at least he it's not hyper explicit and braggy, and is somewhat subtile about it, not like the other chads on the forum.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> i think he got surgery/implants too, none of this shit was done through mewing chewing or smashing like Salludon claims as well. most people who get surgery(s) still don't become Chad though which is my point, and he legitimately did ascend to Chad through whatever surgeries he did get. It's still ludicrous to say he is frauding tho when the reality is that it's just an ascension from surgery/implants


Does Crisick say he ever got surgery or does he say no? Or am I the only "top tier level Chad" in the PSL sphere who has the fucking integrity to admit I got surgery

I am really fuckin sick of seeing huge variations in peoples older to newer pictures and have them say they never did anything. Is there anything more pathetic to do on a site that's suppose to be helping others looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Does Crisick say he ever got surgery or does he say no? Or am I the only "top tier level Chad" in the PSL sphere who has the fucking integrity to admit I got surgery
> 
> I am really fuckin sick of seeing huge variations in peoples older to newer pictures and have them say they never did anything. Is there anything more pathetic to do on a site that's suppose to be helping others looksmax


I didn't get surgery u piece of shit how dare u


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Does Crisick say he ever got surgery or does he say no? Or am I the only "top tier level Chad" in the PSL sphere who has the fucking integrity to admit I got surgery
> 
> I am really fuckin sick of seeing huge variations in peoples older to newer pictures and have them say they never did anything. Is there anything more pathetic to do on a site that's suppose to be helping others looksmax


I 100% think he got surgery, and you look better in motion than him (as does Salludon) but I am still unsure of who mogs out of the three. All I’m saying is that he isn’t frauding in his videos in the sense that he is touching up his face or morphing himself. I agree that he is frauding by saying he didn’t get surgery just like Salludon saying he achieved better forward growth and hooded eyes from mewing. At least you have the integrity to admit you got surgeries like you said earlier. But yeah he claims he got no surgeries which we all know is complete bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> I 100% think he got surgery, and you look better in motion than him (as does Salludon) but I am still unsure of who mogs out of the three. All I’m saying is that he isn’t frauding in his videos in the sense that he is touching up his face or morphing himself. I agree that he is frauding by saying he didn’t get surgery just like Salludon saying he achieved better forward growth and hooded eyes from mewing. At least you have the integrity to admit you got surgeries like you said earlier. But yeah he claims he got no surgeries which we all know is complete bullshit.


surgery is cope if you don't naturally have slayer ogee and cheekbones, mogger jaw, and slayer almond eyes without surgery your a fucking chad as Australian waygu is Waygu


----------



## CommanderCope (Sep 27, 2021)

does anyone have that pic of crisick where one of his eyes is way higher than the other?


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> surgery is cope if you don't naturally have slayer ogee and cheekbones, mogger jaw, and slayer almond eyes without surgery your a fucking chad as Australian waygu is Waygu


depends how much disposable cash you have to spend on it. there is a surgery/type of implant for almost everything you just wrote there. do you seriously not think Crisick is Chad rn btw? You can spam his pre-op pictures but it won't change the fact that he looks good after hardmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> depends how much disposable cash you have to spend on it. there is a surgery/type of implant for almost everything you just wrote there. do you seriously not think Crisick is Chad rn btw? You can spam his pre-op pictures but it won't change the fact that he looks good after hardmaxxing


clearly you didn't fucking read what I just said about Chads


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 27, 2021)

VS


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> clearly you didn't fucking read what I just said about Chads


so you think Chad is entirely genetic and can't even be achieved by the means of surgery? If that's the case then you literally can't count any major Hollywood actors as Chad's because they all had a fuckton of work done to them lol. I guess it doesn't matter anyway, blackpilled men who got surgery aren't exactly going to admit it to women or even in most cases looksmax


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1337719
> View attachment 1337721
> View attachment 1337723
> 
> ...


Big gap in time between the two though, top pics iirc before he was even with Elodie so they're pretty old, definitely pre-surgery. Unless you're trying to prove that he got surgery and is in denial about it rather than just morphing


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> so you think Chad is entirely genetic and can't even be achieved by the means of surgery? If that's the case then you literally can't count any major Hollywood actors as Chad's because they all had a fuckton of work done to them lol. I guess it doesn't matter anyway, blackpilled men who got surgery aren't exactly going to admit it to women or even in most cases looksmax


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


>



not listening to a burgers voice for 2 mins straight. tldr it or keep talking to a brick wall


----------



## .👽. (Sep 27, 2021)

giga frauder. still is goodlooking but not chad. carried by jaw


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

.👽. said:


> giga frauder. still is goodlooking but not chad. carried by jaw
> 
> View attachment 1337747


jaw is law, midface does bring him down but i doubt it keeps him up at night. trm only rated him a 9 in his pictures, he posted a video and the general consensus was 7.25-7.5


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


>



you think you funny ? you are just toxic waste of space, be nice to people you low status negro


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> you think you funny ? you are just toxic waste of space, be nice to people you low status negro


he thinks i'm going to listen to that shit too. i heard the first 5 seconds and caged and then turned that shit off.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> @Xangsane isn't narcy


Thanks brah


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> I commented on Crisick's latest TRM post in motion about how he attended university and studied photo editing so it would be entirely plausible that he could edit a video where he barely moves his face. He responded and called me out and I got his discord, he's actually legit so I said I'd screen record the video call to clear his name to some of y'all who thought all of his pics were just a massive larp. No way for him to be able to consistently edit his face on video call when he was calling me on his phone.
> There's no sound cuz my screen recorder doesn't pick up audio on calls but here it is, he shows 3/4 profile so watch the whole thing:
> 
> View attachment 1337354
> ...


What did he get rated as?


----------



## vuvubu (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


>


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> What did he get rated as?


7.25-7.5 in motion but he usually gets rated 8+ by trusted raters in his pics, you tend to see a lot of 8.5-9's as well.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

vuvubu said:


> View attachment 1337754


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> 7.25-7.5 in motion but he usually gets rated 8+ by trusted raters in his pics, you tend to see a lot of 8.5-9's as well.


He should model then jfl


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 27, 2021)

Yawn photoshop. I'ma legit need someone that isn't crisick to video tape him to get the truth.


----------



## Cigarette (Sep 27, 2021)

dk why people give him shit he probably fucks more than everyone in here


----------



## vuvubu (Sep 27, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> View attachment 1337766


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 27, 2021)

vuvubu said:


> View attachment 1337795


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Yawn photoshop. I'ma legit need someone that isn't crisick to video tape him to get the truth.


check my post history lol, i literally video called crisick in the video how can u dispute this? u commented on one of my threads where i wanted advice i just checked


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> dk why people give him shit he probably fucks more than everyone in here


he told me its mainly ethnics that are jealous and hating on him. tbh im not sure where the hate comes from either, there are plenty of other narcys on this site who are similar in looks.


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> He should model then jfl


i think all of his high quality pics are from small time modelling shoots, i could be wrong tho


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> i think all of his high quality pics are from small time modelling shoots, i could be wrong tho


I think he did reddit porn


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> I think he did reddit porn


?


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> check my post history lol, i literally video called crisick in the video how can u dispute this? u commented on one of my threads where i wanted advice i just checked


I don't know how to look at post history without having to see every one of a users comments


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> ?


He did


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> He did


how do u know? i saw people make lookism threads that they found him on some gay porn site but it was an obvious larp. he legit did that tho?


----------



## Ozil (Sep 27, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I don't know how to look at post history without having to see every one of a users comments


These are me: 
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-most-brutal-life-mog-i-have-ever-been-the-victim-of.387911/ 
https://looksmax.org/threads/im-deb...-bimax-or-just-lower-jaw.386610/#post-6409959

I ain't Crisick fam lol


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> He should model then jfl


who unironically wants to become a male model
You will get scammed by the agency.
They dont get paid that good unless top 50.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> how do u know? i saw people make lookism threads that they found him on some gay porn site but it was an obvious larp. he legit did that tho?


Yea.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> who unironically wants to become a male model
> You will get scammed by the agency.
> They dont get paid that good unless top 50.


But they have girls dribbling over them


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> But they have girls dribbling over them


dontneed to be a model for that
just make a tiktok or an ig


----------



## one job away (Sep 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> I commented on Crisick's latest TRM post in motion about how he attended university and studied photo editing so it would be entirely plausible that he could edit a video where he barely moves his face. He responded and called me out and I got his discord, he's actually legit so I said I'd screen record the video call to clear his name to some of y'all who thought all of his pics were just a massive larp. No way for him to be able to consistently edit his face on video call when he was calling me on his phone.
> There's no sound cuz my screen recorder doesn't pick up audio on calls but here it is, he shows 3/4 profile so watch the whole thing:
> 
> View attachment 1337354
> ...


Look many of the users who tagged just agree on the fact he doesn’t look good cuz he looks uncanny. Obviously he is Frauding with lightning, angle and photoshop but not to an extreme extent. Although lightning makes an insane difference. He is using model tier photoshop to clear skin, make his eyes glow, hair darker. Maybe here or there slight adjustments to assymetric or overly developed parts on his face at most.

The fact still he remains he simply looks uncanny. In this video he actually looks not that uncanny and quite good. Far below of what trm rates him but not giga uncanny tier like his pics.


edit: why did he put on glasses tho. If he knew you would post it here


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Sep 27, 2021)

whatever you wrote i agree


----------



## Lihito (Oct 17, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


>



Bro


----------

